# Please help identify - noisy clip with wonderful piece in the background



## kssblue (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, it is a noisy clip, isn't it? No, I can't identify the music underneath the conversation. It might not be a classical composition.


----------



## kssblue (Jul 28, 2014)

here are the links again


----------

